# a piece for mainly organ+choir (4 min.)



## samsibar

Hi everyone,

[in comparison to my nocturne  it is much easier to listen to.]

This is going to be a series of 4 pieces. Most of them aren't done and I guess I will not have time to finish them in near time. This is the only one finished and the best too.

Anyways, I came up with that simply, but effective, melody years ago (around 2004?), then i put some easy chords in the background to accompany. Now this was very short (actually the first 51 seconds give you an idea how it had been), mind you, and in the last 3 years I very much expanded it when I had some spare time to less more than 4 minutes.

Please tell me what you think!

PS: yes, it is repitative.


----------



## soundandfury

This feels as though it lacks direction, and it's rather 'plodding' (no variation in rhythm). Also your harmonies are a bit strange.
My suggestion to you is that you learn the rules of Bach motets (4-part SATB harmony), practise harmonising Bach chorales for a while (take only the soprano part, and write ATB parts to harmonise it). Then come back to composing.
Breaking the rules works much better once you've learned how to follow them.


----------



## Rasa

:'(



:'(


----------



## Krummhorn

I agree about lacking any direction ... the intervals and dissonant parts will be very hard, if not impossible for the average choir to sing, let alone learn, as many do not read music. The accompaniment should "compliment" the choral parts, not fight with them, imho.

Tubular chimes played with the organ registrations used in this musical example would almost be a physical impossibility ... the fuller organ sounds are usually on the Great manual, the same manual where the chime strip (contacts) are located.



> Breaking the rules works much better once you've learned how to follow them.


Well said ... and ... why is all this new stuff written in minor keys ... very depressing ... can't anyone write in major keys these days?


----------



## MJTTOMB

do you actually make scores to these? i would like to know what was going through your mind when you wrote this.


----------



## TresPicos

I liked it.

A bit unpolished at times perhaps, but fresh and interesting harmonies.

The organ and the choir got along rather well.



soundandfury said:


> This feels as though it lacks direction, and it's rather 'plodding' (no variation in rhythm).


True, that is perhaps the main weakness of this piece.



> Also your harmonies are a bit strange.


Eh... pretty much everything written in the last 100 years has strange harmonies... 



> My suggestion to you is that you learn the rules of Bach motets (4-part SATB harmony), practise harmonising Bach chorales for a while (take only the soprano part, and write ATB parts to harmonise it). Then come back to composing.


Yes, he needs to practice Bach. This did not sound like Bach at all! 



> Breaking the rules works much better once you've learned how to follow them.


Sure, unless following the rules dulls your imagination to the extent that you forget what you were trying to say in the first place.


----------



## samsibar

*1 minute ending of my piece*

This belongs to the very same collection of pieces for organ+choir, and is - this time - just the finale (without choir!). It's an entirely new composition (nothing taken from older works) from the last months. Most of the piece isn't finished yet but the ending - so I decided it's time to get some feedback now!

Thanks for listening

Reaction to old posts:
@MJTTOMB: No scores, don't have time for that and compose primarily for myself.

@Krummhorn: Thanks for explaining the technical difficulties with the last work - but I don't care that much that I missed these facts because it will never be performed. Next time I try harder. One could use additional bells not controlled by organ to perform it as is though. Choir parts are very hard, maybe. Again, it will never be performed. Of course it needs more work, but I have not progressed that far to fix these issues.


----------



## Rasa

Srsly. No.


----------



## samsibar

OK, Rasa, you even didn't want to listen to it, fine, no harm done. 

But I'll keep making music even if you dare telling that way that you think you don't like it, that you think!!!...


----------



## Rasa

Well, I think I made a point of not thinking to like the dare of telling my thought, that you dare!


----------



## samsibar

Can we stop being offtopic? I will and I appeal to you... please no fights, they are useless. Just stop posting in my thread, dear please!


----------



## Aramis

> please no fights, they are useless


How can you say so, if there wouldn't be any fights Fafner still would posess the ring.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Here's the thing. If you can't afford the time to put effort into your works and make readable scores of them that demonstrate your musical intent, how could you possibly expect us to listen, or much less even vaguely consider your "music" to be music.


----------

